# do rbp's always attack from da back?



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol rbp's r pussies cus they attack from da back (tail) is this common or is it only mine???


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

its like that because the fish it swimming away from the piranha...and i believe every fish does that


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

oooooo yea i juss remember y lol thx by da way


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

an attacking from the back helps keep your p's from getting bit themselfs..

allso they need to stop there prey from swimming it's got to be hard to eat if your food is swimming all over the place lol...

if you think about it your p's food is swimming for it's life......

if some one or thing was going to kill and eat me







all you would see is my ass/tale too


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

an elong will attack on any side.


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

haha lol rbs are pussys haha... i dont think you really saw some teamwork of this fish...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i had one rbp eating the tail an another eating the head. it was f*cking bad ass. i wish i had a pic.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

My three rbp work together to chase their feeders. My three reds just eat however they can get the fish in their mouth. 
Also I love the sound they make when they first bite down on a feeder.


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

how can u hear it lol


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Once I saw one of my rbp attack a feeder from below...he bit him in two and it folded up and slid into its mouth. Another time one rbp chased a feeder and the feeder swam directly into another one of my rbp's open mouth! I lauged out loud about that one, stupid feeder!


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol funny stories lets continue story time lol


----------



## Marky Mark (Feb 11, 2004)

how can u hear it lol

Absolutely! I can hear it from 8-10ft away! Totally bad-sound. What can you liken it to?


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol nope


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

my rbp's used to attack togerther
they would corner the feeder and tear it apart


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

my p's once took it in turns 2 hold the feeder in its mouth while others took chunks out of it.was quite impressive


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol funni sh*t


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

my piranhas love the eyes of the fish... once one has the feeder undercontrol another goes straight for the eyes ...

there was this one time i fed them and i guess they were too full and so they didnt touch the feeder so i took a nap .... SUDDENLY i woke up like after an hour and they were feeding ... i donno how but i suddenly woke up ... 
thats just crazy..
maybe the gold fish was calling my subconsious mind


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

They attack in formation and the back prevents the fish from swimmin off once the tail has gone!!!!!!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

my dinkie usually makes the first attack. aftert the poor gold fish is wounded, theothers go in for the kill. wusses i guess.
its funny how the lil guy of the tank has the most balls. i ve been noticing when i feed them shrimp lately that dinkie nearly jusmps out of the water after them, while the other guys just let them sink. i dunno

and dude, try to speak in complete sentences. i cant understand what the hell your trying to say half the time


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

fin side has more protein


----------



## vtecbro007 (Feb 11, 2004)

really???


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

ChosenOne22 said:


> its like that because the fish it swimming away from the piranha...and i believe every fish does that


 yea thats true and plus the piranha is disabling the fish so they don't swim away.


----------



## piranha_sarge (Feb 23, 2004)

everynow and then my piranha, sarge, will be just sitting in his favorite spot and along will come a feeder and swim down and look at him head on. then sarge will just dart foward and bite his head off


----------



## mason999 (Feb 16, 2004)

my 7 baby's work as a team to eat feeders so they come in from all directions 1 of them even was swimming around with a goldfish witch it had by its jaw lol


----------

